# NFA Trust



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can anyone give me a run down of some of the reasons why to do this and what does it cover. I pretty much know nothing.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Well currently:

No CLEO sign off.
No finger prints.
No passport pic requirements.
Faster Form 1 processing with eForms.

All of that is changing July 13, 2016. Anything in pending status before that date will not require the above items. After that date:

CLEO sign off will not be required for either individual or trust routed items but dealer will have to notify CLEO.
Finger prints and passport pics required for all responsible persons for each NFA transfer.

Most importantly, IMO:

Multiple people can be added to the trust and any trustee can use the NFA item as if they own it. Letting someone borrow an NFA item that was issued to an individual without your presents is a HUGE no no. Also, in the event of your death the items attached to the trust will already have a beneficiary and they will not have to go through all the legal hoops to inherit them.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can I be a part of your trust? You buy the goodies and I will make sure they are well fed and well loved! hehe


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Can I be a part of your trust? You buy the goodies and I will make sure they are well fed and well loved! hehe


Yeah you can pay a monthly usage fee.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Can someone explain what a NFA trust is?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Can someone explain what a NFA trust is?


Legal document that holds (let's say owns) nfa firearms and accessories for the assigned trustees (call them co-owners. Has control or powers over items held by trust).

I think that's about the easiest for some to understand it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pitt said:


> Legal document that holds (let's say owns) nfa firearms and accessories for the assigned trustees (call them co-owners. Has control or powers over items held by trust). I think that's about the easiest for some to understand it.


I must be slow, cause I still don't get it. I'll google it. Thx


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I have a gun trust with nothing on it as of yet and with the changes there is not as much reason to have it. I am more in line with the Hearing Protection Act getting passed and having suppressors taken off the NFA.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Got it setup, now hurry up and wait.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Split, what route did you go about setting yours up? Did you do it yourself or get a lawyer? What was your cost, if you don't mind me asking? I just kind of got bit by this bug this weekend and am researching how to get it done. I want to do one so I can play with silencing some guns.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Good information on this, keep us in the loop on this, Thanks
bib :thumbsup:



hsiF deR said:


> Split, what route did you go about setting yours up? Did you do it yourself or get a lawyer? What was your cost, if you don't mind me asking? I just kind of got bit by this bug this weekend and am researching how to get it done. I want to do one so I can play with silencing some guns.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I used the website below. Cost was $100 and no additional charge to add and change trustees and beneficiaries like some local lawyers will charge. He has done tens of thousands of them. Also if you have any questions or concerns you call his cell phone number and he answers. Not a secretary or answering service. I called him the other day and asked some questions and he was very helpful. I searched and searched online and couldn't find any negative about him. Some of the big gun forums all use him. Once you fill it all out and submit payment I had the trust in less than 24hrs to sign and get notarized. Easy, cheap and painless.


https://nfalawyers.com/


----------

